# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Basic shed questions

## jonb

Hi all 
Our community garden is going to install a shed. (Surprise our greenhouse as our only other structure has filled up :Biggrin: ! so we need more room to actually grow things). I'm a complete shed beginner. 
In the absence of any other ideas, we thought of Bunnings like these: *https://www.bunnings.com.au/our-rang...Size=60&page=1* 
It's on an old en tous cas tennis court. - we're limited in size to about 3m x 3m. Is a concrete floor important and recently I wondered about water coming off the roof. 
Would appreciate all advice. 
Thanks 
Jon

----------


## John2b

What's going in the shed? If it's only garden tools and wheelbarrows a dirt floor will be fine. But if you are going to store moisture sensitive items then you may want a floor above the ground level. An easy solution is concrete pavers which come in sizes up to about 600 x 900mm and 50mm high. Depending on the condition of the tennis court surface, you might want to put sand or dolomite under the pavers to get the surface flat. You can then fix the shed to the pavers for extra strength. 
The better the shed, the more expensive of course. Does your local council offer any community grants? Councils are often good for small community grants up to a few thousand. You could also ask your local hardware store to give the garden a shed as a sponsorship. Don't forget to invite them - and councillors - to open days and BBQs etc when you have them. You're more likely to get a Mitre 10 or other privately owned franchise hardware or garden supplier to be a sponsor than a Colesworth owned store.

----------


## Bart1080

It essentially all comes down to budget and the features/construction you* r* after. 
There is no right or wrong answer.  Ive small 6x6 sheds/shelters made out of pallets and greenhouse plastic and a large shed (kit) out of big steel posts and colorbond.  
The sheds in the link you provided, are fine if it fits your needs. 
Things to consider: 
-is it intended to be a permanent structure?
- Do you want a new shed kit, secondhand off gumtree/ebay or construct out of alternative materials such as pallets which are cheap/free 
-Do you need any permits?
- location of any easements or underground assets - water, telco, gas electricity
-Will all, part or none of it be DIY?  Those sheds are easy to construct.
-Height of shed required?
--Will you have power run to the shed or an extension lead or nothing - for lighting, tools
-Do you want/need a concrete floor?  (not all sheds have or require one) - if you do, would you do the setout, formwork, reo etc or look at Johns good option above with large pavers.

----------


## Marc

I would go to the local shed supplier like Simply Sheds, https://simplysheds-melbourne.homeone.com.au/ and ask questions, then see if they are keen to supply one for free, painted with their name and phone number on it.

----------


## jonb

Thanks very much all - great ideas in there. We are applying for a Council grant - so this has given me a bit to think about.  Very much appreciate your time and very sensible advice to a newbie. Cheers Jon

----------

